# extra sourness after coffee is cooled?



## ly. (8 mo ago)

just started my sort of coffee journey by watching some yt videos
I now own a aeropress, brewing usually the same with 15g/200g 
It will usually taste nice and balanced while hot
After 10-ish minutes the coffee will tasted more and more acidic, which frustrates me all the time.
I brew with off boil water, inverted, light-mid beans(the labels didn’t specific them)
Is there anything went wrong on any of those steps? or i should just buy some mid-dark roasts


----------



## Petre (Dec 20, 2021)

that’s always the case, espresso or brew. you will have a temperature window where the taste excels, outside that things change.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Cooler coffee will reveal the acidity and fruit flavours , I enjoy this some Wont. 
for me hotfee is too hot to taste any of the characteristics


----------



## ly. (8 mo ago)

if thats the case, then cold brew will be mostly acidic but not bitter, right?


----------



## Petre (Dec 20, 2021)

cold brew is a completely different method of extracting the coffee so it will taste different, it is not about serving temp.


----------



## ly. (8 mo ago)

one more question, what should i tweat on if my coffee is acidic af and i have down on the finest grind


----------



## Petre (Dec 20, 2021)

Give a google search for coffee compass or espresso compass depending on your brew method and look for barista hustle website results. I think that’s the most comprehensive dial in guide.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

ly. said:


> one more question, what should i tweat on if my coffee is acidic af and i have down on the finest grind


If your coffee is sour as it cools, you are most likely under-extracting it, this is very easy to do in the Aeropress.

Cold brew immersions are almost the same as hot brew immersions, the cold brew takes days instead of minutes and many people make a cold brew concentrate that is always very, very under-extracted, with little origin character (but it's not the only way to do it).

To improve your Aeropress brews you have 2 options:

Fine grind (coarse espresso/moka pot), steep covered for 20min minimum, 12.8 to 13.5g dose, 230g water. Be very careful when getting to the plunge, I let the first few ml drip under gravity, then plunge very gently. Stop when you see dry bed. Pre heat your cup. You could try one of those foamy can coolers (with the bottom cut off, so it is just a slip on/off sleeve) to insulate the steeping brew. Most common fault with this method is grinding too coarse/not steeping long enough.

Aeropress inverted, or with Prismo cap. Grind coarse drip (8% 400 Kruve, 22% 600um ASTM), 20g coffee, 125g water, 2x NSEW stirs at fill, steep for 1:15, knock down crust, plunge at 1:30 stopping at visible dry bed. This will make stronger, bright moka type brew (~80g) but with no bitterness nor sharp acidic tastes. If it is bitter or sour grind coarser/steep shorter. If it is weak & bland grind finer/steep a 30s longer.

The very acidic tastes (and some flat/bitter generic tastes) come from medium low extractions. The long steep can push extractions past this, the coarse short extractions can kill the brew before thy develop.


----------



## ly. (8 mo ago)

MWJB said:


> If your coffee is sour as it cools, you are most likely under-extracting it, this is very easy to do in the Aeropress.
> 
> Cold brew immersions are almost the same as hot brew immersions, the cold brew takes days instead of minutes and many people make a cold brew concentrate that is always very, very under-extracted, with little origin character (but it's not the only way to do it).
> 
> ...


Thanks for the methods! Definitely gonna try them later.

fyi I was originally using Hoffman's method (in the making latte without espresso machine video) with 18/110 inverted, moka pot grind (the finest I can go), 30s stir and 2mins total brew time. It came super sour but it was fine after adding foamed milk(why would the acidity gone actually?) and focused on foaming milk and latte art.
For filter coffee, I use 15/200, coarser grind, same agitation and brew time. Then I came up with the issue of acidity started dominate the cup. 
Could you check if there's any mistakes/tweaks through these recipes?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

ly. said:


> Thanks for the methods! Definitely gonna try them later.
> 
> fyi I was originally using Hoffman's method (in the making latte without espresso machine video) with 18/110 inverted, moka pot grind (the finest I can go), 30s stir and 2mins total brew time. It came super sour but it was fine after adding foamed milk(why would the acidity gone actually?) and focused on foaming milk and latte art.
> For filter coffee, I use 15/200, coarser grind, same agitation and brew time. Then I came up with the issue of acidity started dominate the cup.
> Could you check if there's any mistakes/tweaks through these recipes?


I haven't seen any good recipes for high extraction Aeropress on Youtube (well, there was a 20min inverted steep a few years ago, but the video & channel seem to be gone now), in fact there are very few workable or complete brew recipes on Youtube - if there were, I would be recommending them.

Aim to make a nice brew then add milk, rather than fix/cover the malfunctions with the milk (milk attenuates the acidity).

2 min brews will be under-extracted, that is totally unavoidable. To avoid sourness you can only go coarser & extract less, also use more coffee to water to bolster strength (no grind is fine enough to extract normally in a 2min steep...it is astonishing to me that people trying to educate via Youtube don't know this).


----------



## ly. (8 mo ago)

MWJB said:


> I haven't seen any good recipes for high extraction Aeropress on Youtube (well, there was a 20min inverted steep a few years ago, but the video & channel seem to be gone now), in fact there are very few workable or complete brew recipes on Youtube - if there were, I would be recommending them.
> 
> Aim to make a nice brew then add milk, rather than fix/cover the malfunctions with the milk (milk attenuates the acidity).
> 
> 2 min brews will be under-extracted, that is totally unavoidable. To avoid sourness you can only go coarser & extract less, also use more coffee to water to bolster strength (no grind is fine enough to extract normally in a 2min steep...it is astonishing to me that people trying to educate via Youtube don't know this).


To be fair, I discover homemade coffee through Youtube so yeah. I found ideas were always similar and I don't seemed to find a detailed solution.

p.s. would you mind me ask you some questions through DMs?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

ly. said:


> p.s. would you mind me ask you some questions through DMs?


Sure ask away, I might not respond straight away, but I will get around to it.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

MWJB said:


> If your coffee is sour as it cools, you are most likely under-extracting it, this is very easy to do in the Aeropress.
> 
> Cold brew immersions are almost the same as hot brew immersions, the cold brew takes days instead of minutes and many people make a cold brew concentrate that is always very, very under-extracted, with little origin character (but it's not the only way to do it).
> 
> ...


Agree with this. Unlike a v60 you really can't grind TOO fine with an aeropress (or clever for that matter, the issue with grinding too fine on the clever is stalling, but that can be corrected with water first).

The aeropress versatility is more that you can use finer than usual grinds with it, and it doesn't matter as much if your grinder is a bit pants and you have a tonne of fines in it. 

I like the aeropress when I can't have access to my big flat for a V60 which would be my preference.


----------

